# Lake Erie Bass Tournaments 2016



## basshunter11 (Jul 2, 2006)

It is official I am a tournament Director for Bass Pro Shops Ohio Tournament Trail. I will be running a Division on Lake Erie. Black River boat ramp in Lorain Ohio. 
Our tournament dates are. 
July 10
July 31
Aug 14
Sep 11
Sep 25 
More info will be on the website soon. Bpsott.com 
My name is Jeff Kauble 
Email [email protected]
Cell 740-396-0870


----------



## bassmaniac (May 10, 2004)

Is there still going to be a division out of Sandusky bay?


----------



## basshunter11 (Jul 2, 2006)

One will be out of Mazurik also.


----------



## fishhogg (Apr 16, 2009)

Cool, keep us posted. Where can I find more info on this and the Sandusky tournaments?


----------



## basshunter11 (Jul 2, 2006)

Bpsott.com 
the 2016 schedules are not posted yet. Still applying for permits and stuff. We will have 8 division in Ohio in 2016.


----------



## eriedude (Jul 15, 2010)

basshunter11 said:


> Bpsott.com
> the 2016 schedules are not posted yet. Still applying for permits and stuff. We will have 8 division in Ohio in 2016.


Is this a draw format or just another "cheater " circuit? Please tell me its NOT a largemouth only trail also.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

are all the mazurik tournaments going to be held on Saturdays?


----------



## basshunter11 (Jul 2, 2006)

I am not sure. His schedule should be out soon.


----------



## basshunter11 (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## basshunter11 (Jul 2, 2006)

It is not a draw tournament. Two person team or you can fish alone. I am not sure what a cheater circuit is. We will check livewells and all winners are subject to a lie detectors test if they are under suspicion of cheating.


----------



## basshunter11 (Jul 2, 2006)

Smallmouth and largemouth.


----------



## basshunter11 (Jul 2, 2006)

We are on Twitter @bpsottblackrv


----------



## briney dave (Aug 28, 2013)

e mail sent


----------



## Tritonyounggun (May 4, 2015)

Basshunter11 can you email Some info, I've never Hurd of this circuit and am interested but costs and other info would be nice


----------



## basshunter11 (Jul 2, 2006)

115.00 entry fee includes 10.00 for big bass. Membership is 25.00 per person. 
Our web site is bpsott.com the 2016 schedules are not on their yet. Bass Pro Shop Ohio Tournament Trail just finished its 2nd season. It is growing very fast. We will have 8 or 9 divisions in 2016. If you fish 4 out of 5 tournaments in a division or finish in the top 30% you qualify for the bpsott championship on Kentucky Lake. In April. It is an awesome event.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

PM the OP for further information.


----------

